# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Timeout bizarre avec httpwebrequest

## DJEpo

Bonjour, je suis en plein dveloppement d'un robot d'exploration, et j'ai un souci trange.
Je cre une classe par site internet que je dois explorer, qui sont drives d'une classe mre, ou l'on va retrouver toutes les fonctions basiques d'exploration.
Pour les site 1, 2 et 3: tout fonctionne.
Pour le site 4, je peut explorer un certain nombre de pages, qui semble alatoire, et j'obtiens ensuite systmatiquement des timeouts sur le site. En ajoutant jusqu' 10 minutes de pause entre chaque essais: idem.
Par contre, lorsque je relance le programme, cela fonctionne de nouveau, et plante au bout d'un nombre d'exploration alatoire...

J'ai dcid d'installer fiddler pour voir un peu plus ce qui se passe: aucun timeout... Fiddler semble agir quelque part sur la liaison avec le site explor.

J'avoue bloquer l, quelqu'un a t'il dj eu ce genre de problme avec httpwebrequest et httpwebresponse ?

----------


## chamamo

Est ce que tu fermes la connexion aprs chaque appel? 

Tu peux essayer:



```

```

Tu fermes tous les flux de donnes et le HttpWebResponse aussi.

----------


## DJEpo

Eh oui je ferme tout. Je dtruit et recre meme mes objets a chaque tour de boucle...

----------

